# Longest piece of No Coat



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm curious to know if anyone has used a full 100' box of Ultraflex 450 in one piece ?

I'm working on this store that has 2 main rooms not counting the stock rooms. One ceiling has a dropped bulkhead 90'x10' and the other ceilings' dropped bulkhead is 110'x30' which has two 90' stretches.

Those four 90' pieces are the longest I have attempted over 30'. It went very well and I turned an out of town commercial drywall GC into an Ultraflex fan. The 450 roller is awesome !

Might not be a big deal to some of you but it was a fun challenge for a veteran residential mudder. All together in these 2 rooms and 2 stock rooms I and one other guy put on over 800' of No Coat. Over 430' on the ceilings alone. :blink:

I was gonna post some video of the installation but then realized everyone in it would probably get canned or fined.  We had a kind of scissor lift and 2 baker train going. Worked real well.:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Duuuuuuuuude, there are a LOT of holes in that ceiling!

And for me, that would be a big deal...that's a lot of no-coat! looks nice and straight too:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah man, looks good, cheers for the pics :thumbsup: And no way have i done a bit that long, prob 10m would be my max.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Is that a 90degree outside corner you used 450 on??

Kinda strange to see all the lights & vents go in after all the drywall was finished:confused1:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Is that a 90degree outside corner you used 450 on??
> 
> Kinda strange to see all the lights & vents go in after all the drywall was finished:confused1:


Yes, it is on the outside 90. 

The light nightmare is about to begin for the electrician. The fixtures were up there already. Unfortunately for the electrician all of them missed there mark drastically. I believe there are 92 pots to be moved.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Any reason you didn't use No-coats outside 90 bead? They come pre-cut in 8,9 & 10ft sticks.Would a saved you a ton of money & time.

I'm confused,did you bury everything that needed to be cut out??


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

mmmm...gotta love standards..looks good mudslinger...you do the no coat by hand or drag a hopper with you on the lift?...ive done it before with 250 but not a whole box...maybe 60ft..hopper on one lift with helper and me rolling and wiping behind him....im with final touch...I think i could have done it faster with bead but it was a fun challenge


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Final touch drywall said:


> Any reason you didn't use No-coats outside 90 bead? They come *pre-cut in 8,9 & 10ft sticks*.Would a saved you a ton of money & time.
> 
> I'm confused,did you bury everything that needed to be cut out??


 You could order 12s too. I have tryed doing a long soffit with 450 and it didnt work out well.:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

we dont get the pre cut no coat here in Ontario, we only get in in the rolls


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Haven't figured out the multi-quoting yet.

@ Final Touch - Didn't even know they make sticks and the DC assumed I use boxes so he left all cutouts alone until my finish coat. I probably would not use sticks on that distance anyway. Too much of a chance of waves or peaks happening. In the old days we used Sure-Bead. I got pretty good laying on 25-30' lengths of that crap.

@ Bill from Indy - I'll call you next time I have 93 standards. At least this time I didn't have to flat tape every single one. The DC and his boys are some of the best hangers I've seen. 

We pre-cut the bead on the floor. Then the 2 of us coated by hand off the lift which took less than 5 minutes. He started the installation from a baker and I was 10 feet or so next to him on the lift. We had 2 other guys help hold the bead off the floor and kind of feed it to me while I pressed it on. That only took about 2 minutes. My buddy jumped on the lift and grabbed the roller while I drove and rolled it out in about 3-4 minutes being careful. Then we wiped it which took another 2 minutes.
And we used a lot less mud than regular paper bead. In the end I think it was the right choice.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have ran up to 80' with the no coat but it helps if you have an applicator to run the mud on the rock first if done by hand you have to be quick otherwise it starts drying making hard working conditions, but in the end it sure looks nice when done, and far less mud to coat then regular paper faced bead. Nice pics looks good and clean.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> @ Final Touch - Didn't even know they make sticks and the DC assumed I use boxes so he left all cutouts alone until my finish coat. I probably would not use sticks on that distance anyway. Too much of a chance of waves or peaks happening. In the old days we used Sure-Bead. I got pretty good laying on 25-30' lengths of that crap.


Very nice of that GC. In some of the pics,I see the layout starting.:thumbsup:
Your end work is only as wavy as your rock is.If your guys hang it straight its gonna end up straight,vise versa if its wavy.

If your suppliers get you 325 & 450, it shouldn't be a problem getting the sticks.My supplier will get me dog poop if I asked for it.If they want your business, there is no such thing as, can't get it.IMO


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> Yes, it is on the outside 90.
> 
> The light nightmare is about to begin for the electrician. The fixtures were up there already. Unfortunately for the electrician all of them missed there mark drastically. I believe there are 92 pots to be moved.


I smell change order city! Re-frame, drywall, tape, FLOAT, FLOAT, FLOAT, and SKim= Average charge 4 hrs per light.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> If your suppliers get you 325 & 450, it shouldn't be a problem getting the sticks.My supplier will get me dog poop if I asked for it.If they want your business, there is no such thing as, can't get it.IMO


Do you know where thunderbay is, It's a nice place, but it's in the middle of no where
http://www.thunderbaymap.com/


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> I smell change order city! Re-frame, drywall, tape, FLOAT, FLOAT, FLOAT, and SKim= Average charge 4 hrs per light.


 Fortunately not that kind of fix. A little bit of cutting and shifting above the ceiling through the pot holes. Two sparkys are moving through them pretty quickly today.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> we dont get the pre cut no coat here in Ontario, we only get in in the rolls



Did we ever have them ? If we did, they probably didn't sell very well. We Ontario tapers are a finicky bunch. :yes:


----------



## rockhound (Dec 27, 2010)

I had almost forgotten what a real tradesman can accomplish...fine workmanship...well done mudslingr......looks like the GC was in a hurry to erect the change rooms...


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

That is crazy. Looks fantastic.

I'm happy for you too, that the potlights were cut out (hopefully) after your finish coat.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

*Finished !*

All done now. I hope this to be my last commercial job ever. I don't like to be pressed for time. Being a single dad makes shift work difficult.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> All done now. I hope this to be my last commercial job ever. I don't like to be pressed for time. Being a single dad makes shift work difficult.


looks good mudslingr, yes those commercial jobs can get too pushy sometimes, and too many other trades guys getting in your way too.
Glad to see the sparkies are following the safety rules and have their hard hats on, and that their following proper protocol while working off their ladders


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> looks good mudslingr, yes those commercial jobs can get too pushy sometimes, and too many other trades guys getting in your way too.
> Glad to see the sparkies are following the safety rules and have their hard hats on, and that their following proper protocol while working off their ladders


 
I don't think its required to use hard-hats in a finished area. Maybe if it was in the framing stage.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> I don't think its required to use hard-hats in a finished area. Maybe if it was in the framing stage.[/QU
> 
> In Ontario, They don't care what stage your at, hard hats on all the time, period. Their **** heads, they just keep inventing new ways to give you a ticket. And that guy turned sideways on his ladder, ticket.
> Thank god for that universal sign of tapping your hand on top of your head to warn others that the safety dude has arrived, Plus their more easy to spot in their brand new pure white vans with the logo on them. Our fines and tax dollars at work


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Did this last week. It's 50 metres long. But not no coat. Spec for the job is metal bead. 3 metre lenghts.


----------



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Do you know where thunderbay is, It's a nice place, but it's in the middle of no where
> http://www.thunderbaymap.com/



I spent a week in Thunderbay one night! You are in the middle of nowehere..? I am in Nova Scotia in a town of 5000 and Home Hardware can get me the NC sticks. They even got me Fibafue.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> Did this last week. It's 50 metres long. But not no coat. Spec for the job is metal bead. 3 metre lenghts.


Do you guys have PINK drywall  Goodmanatee


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Do you guys have PINK drywall  Goodmanatee



Yes we do. We have White, blue, green, pink, grey, yellow and orange.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> Yes we do. We have White, blue, green, pink, grey, yellow and orange.


Is there a reason for the colours, or is it a manufacturing thing, And do you go "oh [email protected] !!! they used the blue board etc....."
Excluding green board, we have one colour, and it's the colour of snow, not the yellow snow:whistling2:

P.S. never accept a yellow snow cone from a canuck:blink:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is there a reason for the colours, or is it a manufacturing thing, And do you go "oh [email protected] !!! they used the blue board etc....."
> Excluding green board, we have one colour, and it's the colour of snow, not the yellow snow:whistling2:
> 
> P.S. never accept a yellow snow cone from a canuck:blink:


We have 3 manufactures British Gypsum, Lafarge, Knauff.

Grey is your strandard board all 3 produce this.
Pink is a fire rated board, used for ceilings mostly ( in the picture they're on the walls because it a high spec molecular biology Lab.)
Blue is sound board for partition walls sometimes ceilings in hotels etc
Green is moisture board bathrooms etc
White is a thinner board high fire rating. Called GRG. (pic in right)

But Lafarge produce a few specialist boards
Orange is aqua board used for swimming pools, high moisture areas. But when using these boards you have to stick to there system. Specialist gear and sealer. (pic on left)
Yellow a high density board for high damage areas corridors etc
White, Megadeco. Never used it, but from what i can gather. It's high quailty board, better paper, denser. And megadeco gear. Used together leaves such a good finish no need for sealer.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

what is the building your doing, looks like a lot of work. Is it stuff dealing with the up coming Olympics you guys are hosting......maybe ?????


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> what is the building your doing, looks like a lot of work. Is it stuff dealing with the up coming Olympics you guys are hosting......maybe ?????


The building is a molecular biology lab. And it's massive. They must be 15 tapers on site.
The photo doesn't do it justice.
The second photo is 1 of the 3 main atriums.
The building is shaped like an X chromosome from above.
No, it has nothing to do with the Olympics. But the company I'm subing for here, does have some contracts down there.
Most of the work I've seen advertised for the Olympic stuff pays bad money. Hourly rate. No price work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a cool little scaffold you got there, in pool room.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Goodmanatee,, nice job.. I used to do alot of sub work on commercial.. got tired of it .. everyone seemed to be behind.. while I was always up there azz waiting on more rock to be hung. GC's would always let me know I was behind.. the first day I walked on the jobs. not even setup.


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

moore said:


> That's a cool little scaffold you got there, in pool room.



It's called a podium tower. Very common over here. They're a hand bit of kit. Slim enough to fit standard doorways. And if there is no h and s about, don't put the brakes on and you get around without getting down. 
Don't really use them myself, still prefer stilts when I'm allowed.


----------



## blester (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you use a lot of No Coat stick beads?


----------



## Cmoe (Apr 8, 2011)

*Possible alternative??*

[/FONT

Have you ever used Midflex 200, 300 or Wideflex 400?J


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Cmoe said:


> [/FONT
> 
> Have you ever used Midflex 200, 300 or Wideflex 400?J



Ya, I used a freebie and its still cracking as I type. Gonna be a call back for sure. Fn nice house too. I tried the ole caulk it trick but to no avail. I do use the original flex for 90s when rockers leave a gap or factory edge, but only cause its cost effective and gives a nice line. No-coat is the way to go. If it calls for bead then use the pre cut sticks and roller. I actually am looking at buying 5 boxes of 10' No-coat. $2.10 per stick. Not bad. i should easily make it up from metal or vinyl by the amount of mud I save.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I know I defiantly haven't Hung the longest but the last house I did had 15 boxes of no coat !


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I know I defiantly haven't Hung the longest but the last house I did had 15 boxes of no coat !


 dam, thats alot. i think I used like 3 or 4 in a house once. after that you must be seeing no coat in your sheep.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Never want to see another piece again :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> It's called a podium tower. Very common over here. They're a hand bit of kit. Slim enough to fit standard doorways. And if there is no h and s about, don't put the brakes on and you get around without getting down.
> Don't really use them myself, still prefer stilts when I'm allowed.


Is this the podium tower thingy your talking about goodmanateehttp://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/alto-podium-scaffold-tower/76733817

guard rails on a three step
I heard big brother is bad over there, but??????? it must go higher ,,,right


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is this the podium tower thingy your talking about goodmanateehttp://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/alto-podium-scaffold-tower/76733817
> 
> guard rails on a three step
> I heard big brother is bad over there, but??????? it must go higher ,,,right



Yep that's the one 2buck.
You raise the platform higher but health and safety state the guard rail must be a least 90 cm high about 3 feet.

Done a phase a phase in a nursing home this week and use 10 boxes of angle (30 m a box)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> Yep that's the one 2buck.
> You raise the platform higher but health and safety state the guard rail must be a least 90 cm high about 3 feet.
> 
> Done a phase a phase in a nursing home this week and use 10 boxes of angle (30 m a box)


gee, you guys working drunk all the time or something ? were at 3 meters (10 feet) before the safety guys start to cry. That's insane at 3 feet:furious:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

We're not allowed to walk under scaffolding here either, and some sites employ people to hold your hand while you go to the toilet. Actually that's not true, you can walk under scaffolding sometimes.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

TonyM said:


> We're not allowed to walk under scaffolding here either, and some sites employ people to hold your hand while you go to the toilet. Actually that's not true, you can walk under scaffolding sometimes.


Tell 'em it's too heavy to hold without both hands!


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> gee, you guys working drunk all the time or something ? were at 3 meters (10 feet) before the safety guys start to cry. That's insane at 3 feet:furious:


What I meant was when working on podium the guard rail must be 90 cm.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*Nice*

:thumbsup:


mudslingr said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone has used a full 100' box of Ultraflex 450 in one piece ?
> 
> I'm working on this store that has 2 main rooms not counting the stock rooms. One ceiling has a dropped bulkhead 90'x10' and the other ceilings' dropped bulkhead is 110'x30' which has two 90' stretches.
> 
> ...


my longest so far {by my self}Did off baker bout 30' at a time,go back ,wipe,go back , spread mud,etc. talk about stressful. waited til early in morning when I was fresh and walls were cooler.I dont use NC for outside corners


----------



## blester (Apr 6, 2011)

chris said:


> :thumbsup:my longest so far {by my self}Did off baker bout 30' at a time,go back ,wipe,go back , spread mud,etc. talk about stressful. waited til early in morning when I was fresh and walls were cooler.I dont use NC for outside corners


Chris, this is an exceptionally long run, even for 450! I commend you on having the nerve to do it. How many guys did it take to place it?


----------



## OnPoint (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks great! Nice work!..I am wondering if those are expansion joints on every sheet of the stand up on the walls, if so why?..just curious..

Also, was this a clothing store, science lab or what?..just sooo many can lights and cut-outs..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

blester said:


> Chris, this is an exceptionally long run, even for 450! I commend you on having the nerve to do it. How many guys did it take to place it?


 By myself:thumbsup: had 1 ugly truss about 25 feet into it but other than that she laid right down:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

OnPoint said:


> Looks great! Nice work!..I am wondering if those are expansion joints on every sheet of the stand up on the walls, if so why?..just curious..
> 
> Also, was this a clothing store, science lab or what?..just sooo many can lights and cut-outs..


look like wall standards {exp.joint lookin things]I would bet clothing store strip mall stuff. Looks like a Mariposa I did yrs. back.Were all light fixtures marked on floor where they wanted on lid?R.M.X. gets in the way...Nice lookin work:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

OnPoint said:


> Looks great! Nice work!..I am wondering if those are expansion joints on every sheet of the stand up on the walls, if so why?..just curious..


 Those are called standards and are used to hang hooks for shelving.



chris said:


> I would bet clothing store


Yep ! It's a Le Chateau.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Yes, it is on the outside 90.
> 
> The light nightmare is about to begin for the electrician. The fixtures were up there already. Unfortunately for the electrician all of them missed there mark drastically. I believe there are 92 pots to be moved.


Just wondering,did you do all that with hawk n trowel?That would be tuff:blink: would be nice finishing with no lights cut out thoespeciallt with boxes:thumbup.S. talk about moving lights.. we had to move framing for lights(RMX):furious: impossible layout


----------



## GypsumGod (Jun 10, 2011)

Yikes, I hope there are expansion joints in that wall and ceiling.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

GypsumGod said:


> Yikes, I hope there are expansion joints in that wall and ceiling.


br549


----------



## blester (Apr 6, 2011)

*Long Ultraflex runs*

Go to www.Autoslam.com to check out the machine that can do just about any length you need. It's a hybrid version of UF that can be made any angle, any length, with mud already applied for you. Very cool.



mudslingr said:


> I'm curious to know if anyone has used a full 100' box of Ultraflex 450 in one piece ?
> 
> I'm working on this store that has 2 main rooms not counting the stock rooms. One ceiling has a dropped bulkhead 90'x10' and the other ceilings' dropped bulkhead is 110'x30' which has two 90' stretches.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

chris said:


> Just wondering,did you do all that with hawk n trowel?That would be tuff:blink: would be nice finishing with no lights cut out thoespeciallt with boxes:thumbup.S. talk about moving lights.. we had to move framing for lights(RMX):furious: impossible layout


Yes, done with hawk and trowel. Lights were not cut out until I was finished.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

blester said:


> Go to www.Autoslam.com to check out the machine that can do just about any length you need. It's a hybrid version of UF that can be made any angle, any length, with mud already applied for you. Very cool.


Yes, very cool ! Care to buy me one ?


----------

